# Surefire 6P with Fivemega 2 x 18650 body: Brightest LA?



## mdocod (Oct 12, 2008)

Original thread started as :

*"I just bought a Surefire 6P and one of Fivemega's 2 x 18650 bodies as well as a pair of AW 2200mah 18650 cells to go along with it.

How bright can I make this combo?

Should I just go with the Surefire P91 (360 lumens on a fully charged pair of 18650 cells)? 

Or grab Fivemega's FM-D26 Bi-Pin socket/Reflector?

If I got the socket/reflector, what would be the highest lumen count I could get out of a bulb with two AW 18650 cells, and what bulb would that be?

Thanks in advance." -Shomie911*

If you would like to participate in this thread, you will need a time machine


----------



## mdocod (Oct 12, 2008)

FM bi-pin>MN adapter, KT2 kit, 2x LiMn 18650s, Osram 64275.

900 torch lumen


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 12, 2008)

mdocod said:


> FM bi-pin>MN adapter, KT2 kit, 2x LiMn 18650s, Osram 64275.
> 
> 900 torch lumen



lol how did you get above the original post?

Anyway, where could I get all that? Links please!


----------



## mdocod (Oct 12, 2008)

This thread appears to be running upside-down or something, I'm very confused! AHHHHHH...


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 12, 2008)

mdocod said:


> This thread appears to be running upside-down or something, I'm very confused! AHHHHHH...



I think CPF's clock just changed because my original post was stated as one day in the future. oo:


----------



## mdocod (Oct 12, 2008)

I honestly have no idea what's going on here, I make a post in this thread and it just pops up anywhere it wants to.

Ah yes, time must have been messed up, lol, that's going to create some chaos... lol....


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 12, 2008)

mdocod said:


> I honestly have no idea what's going on here, I make a post in this thread and it just pops up anywhere it wants to.



Actually now they are going in order.

The one's below are the ones that were one day in the "future."

Anyway, where could I get all the stuff you suggested?


----------



## mdocod (Oct 12, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Actually now they are going in order.
> 
> The one's below are the ones that were one day in the "future."
> 
> Anyway, where could I get all the stuff you suggested?



http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=SureFire+KT2&btnG=Google+Search
http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=osram+64275&btnG=Google+Search
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fm+bi-pin+mn+socket&btnG=Search


The LiMn 18650s are only found in certain li-ion tool packs right now. AW has a line of consumer oriented LiMn cells coming out soon, with button tops, etc etc. 

Can always check on CPFMP for deals.

A few thoughts:
The 64275 is probably too big to fit, but can be made to fit with a little bit of grinding in my experience. It's the rectangular base that doesn't fit. The bulb envelope needs no changes from what I can tell. I have only tested this configuration on an M6 with the 2x18650 adapter and millennium edition SF turbohead. The KT2 should take any bulb that the Millennium turbo will take. The 64275 is an axial filament bulb. beam shape is going to be different than what you may be accustomed to with standard horizontal filament lamps, you will need to experiment with focusing options. The 64275 has a LONG base, the FM adapter will need to be shimmed further back than it is designed to be, this will cause some permanent spring compression on the adapter.

Runtime is about 10 minutes. Is noticeably brighter than any of those cheapie 6V 55W spotlights you can get at walmart etc. Focus can be adjusted to produce a tight central spot with massive corona surrounding. Similar to the beam of a "power on board" spotlight but with a wider corona and more of the light in the corona, less in the central spot. 

Eric


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 12, 2008)

mdocod said:


> http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=SureFire+KT2&btnG=Google+Search
> http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=osram+64275&btnG=Google+Search
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=fm+bi-pin+mn+socket&btnG=Search
> 
> ...



I just checked how much all that would cost and it comes out around $200.

I think that's a little more than I want to spend. (Wow, I rarely say this. :laughing

I might get Fivemega's D26 socket/reflector and a FM1794. 400 lumens out the front for about $50 shipped doesn't seem all that bad.

Spare bulbs are pretty cheap too.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just bought a Surefire 6P and one of Fivemega's 2 x 18650 bodies as well as a pair of AW 2200mah 18650 cells to go along with it.

How bright can I make this combo?

Should I just go with the Surefire P91 (360 lumens on a fully charged pair of 18650 cells)? 

Or grab Fivemega's FM-D26 Bi-Pin socket/Reflector?

If I got the socket/reflector, what would be the highest lumen count I could get out of a bulb with two AW 18650 cells, and what bulb would that be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## divine (Oct 13, 2008)

haha, I thought it was ironic that Eric started this thread.


----------



## Gunnerboy (Oct 13, 2008)

FM's D26 socket/reflector with his 1794 lamp is the brightest setup you'll find in this form factor. Since the lamp draws 3A, your 18650's are ideal. Expect around 400LM out the front.

I'm running that lamp w/18500's in my bored 9P and it's my favorite hotwire to carry in my bag because of it's size to output ratio.

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2008)

Gunnerboy said:


> FM's D26 socket/reflector with his 1794 lamp is the brightest setup you'll find in this form factor. Since the lamp draws 3A, your 18650's are ideal. Expect around 400LM out the front.
> 
> I'm running that lamp w/18500's in my bored 9P and it's my favorite hotwire to carry in my bag because of it's size to output ratio.
> 
> ...



Im in the same boat as shomie911, thanks for the info Gunnerboy :twothumbs


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 13, 2008)

I might just stick with the Lumens Factory HO-9 I have coming in the mail.

It has an 80 minute runtime on 2 x 18650 cells and puts out about 220 lumens.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (May 18, 2009)

shomie911 said:


> I might just stick with the Lumens Factory HO-9 I have coming in the mail.
> 
> It has an 80 minute runtime on 2 x 18650 cells and puts out about 220 lumens.


 

You mean 320 Lumens! 

I'm leaning towards the *IMR 7.4V 500 Lumens* special high output reflector module with 2 18650 IMR Batteries for approx. 35 min runtime and a FM 2x18650 body with a 6PDL Defender head and a SF Z41 twisty tailcap, :twothumbs

Only to be used in 10 min intervals, I'm also investigating using a FM 1794. decisions, decisions!


----------



## Howecollc (May 23, 2009)

sixshooter_45 said:


> I'm leaning towards the *IMR 7.4V 500 Lumens* special high output reflector module with 2 18650 IMR Batteries for approx. 35 min runtime and a FM 2x18650 body with a 6PDL Defender head and a SF Z41 twisty tailcap, :twothumbs
> 
> Only to be used in 10 min intervals, I'm also investigating using a FM 1794. decisions, decisions!


If you're already looking into the 1794, my advice is to go that route. I recently bought a new Surefire 6P for the sole purpose of using the LF IMR-9 lamp along with AW IMR123s for an incandescent pocket rocket. It was a disappointment from the minute I fired it up. I replaced the IMR123s with 2 RCR17670s thinking this would up the output, but the change was minimal. I would describe the beam as the equivalent of a MagCharger on slightly tighter than medium focus. Ceiling bounce output was nearly identical to the MagCharger, which is routinely rated between 200 and 225 lumens. My E2DL blows the IMR-9 away on throw, and honestly is almost as bright when used close up. The lamp just didn't look very brilliant at any distance. I wasn't ready to invest any more money into the project for something like an FM bi-pin or G-4 reflector at the time, so I sent the 6P back and put the IMR-9 and 123s in a Surefire G2 I had passed on to my Mom years earlier.

The bottom line for me was if I'm going to spend over $100 for a new light, with the intention of having something with some "wow", it had better at least be brighter than a 2C ROP Lo. Maybe I should have ordered a P91 instead; I don't know.

Beam-shots I have seen of the FM 1794 indicate it is a tight thrower, and LuxLuthor just posted a new output rating of around 800 lumens for it. I'll probably get another C-series Surefire sometime in the future, but I won't be using anything other than a super-bulb with it.


----------



## Nite (May 31, 2009)

the 1794 is way brighter, If they are made...over 1,000 lumens on fresh cells..


----------

